# Grace and her puppies



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

All of 4 days old.....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww  She looks like a very proud mommy!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

gorgeous graham m8.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

She looks very content!!!!!! sweet family!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww, I remember when Gracie was a puppy herself!
Congrats, Graham....more, more


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

She's what I would call a "yummy mummy" such a lovely girl and her babies are going to be beautiful like her


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG what a perfect mummy Gracie is - she looks positively blooming


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! Puppies!!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

Puppies!
What's not to love?!?!?!
How adorable!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a sweet picture! She looks so proud!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a beautiful mommy too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work momma Gracie! She looks very happy with her work.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks so happy and the pups soooo cute!


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

how awesome... congrats.... Claire & Lola


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

OHMIGOD, so cute and Mommy is looking pretty good for just having babies. How adorable. Ya'll got to stop this, all these cute puppies have the heart strings going. I don't need another puppy - REALLY I DON'T!!!! :eyecrazy:

v


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooh puppies!! They are gonna be gorgeous!!! Well done Grace!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gracie is very beautiful and her pups are just precious.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photo of proud momma and her little ones!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

She has such pretty eyes. My Gibby has similar eyes with those long eyelashes.  

Can't wait to see the puppies grow!


----------



## MydogClyde (Apr 30, 2009)

soo cute!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Proud mommy, too cute!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations! She looks beautiful and the puppies do too.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on Gracie's Beautiful babies!!  She looks so very content and proud of her new babies! Wow....I can't believe how many puppies we have on the forum right now! :smooch:


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Ohhhh tiny babies! 

_(Gosh, I love her face.)_


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry to have to mention this but one of the girl pups stopped breathing last night and has died. This is right out of the blue and it's true that the first week of a puppies life is so fragile feeling awful right now


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful Mom and babies. One thing for sure, this has been the "puppy fix" place to be lately.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww Gracie is a beautiful mummy, cant wait to coe visit (again  )

Grah I'm so sorry how has she taken it? is she OK? hugs


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Graham, Gracie is just beautiful and the puppies are gorgeous,so sorry to hear about the loss of one of the pups.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful pic of a beautiful little Golden Family, and Grace does look really content. Sorry to hear about the loss of the little girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Such lovely puppies same about the little girl it must have been heart breaking.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Picture perfect, beautiful Mummy and puppies!Congratulations!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry Graham to hear you lost one of her precious little ones. We lost one as well with Lexi, but it was stillborn. It is so difficult to lose any of them, they are all so Precious.


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

Your Grace is gorgeous!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Grace is a beautiful mommy! The pups are so cute. So sorry to hear that one passed away. I helped a friend with her dog's first litter and we lost 3 of the 7 pups for different health reasons (cleft pallets and intestinal issues). I couldn't believe how devastated we were about something that had only been in this world for such little time. I hope the other pups are doing well! I'm looking forward to seeing them grow over the next few weeks - please keep us updated with pics!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comments re our puppies the remaining 6 are doing ok, touch wood(paws crossed etc), we always say that the first week of their lives are the most critical for surviving 
Here's a quick one of our Daisy......


----------

